# Sigma SD14 Dust Protector



## 1JP (Oct 13, 2007)

Whoops, broke the damn thing this morning  One nice crack right through the glass. My question is; Does anybody know where these things can be purchased? Thanks...........................JP


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd send it into a repair shop.


----------



## 1JP (Oct 13, 2007)

All I need is that dust protector. It has to come off when you clean the image sensor.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 13, 2007)

call sigma and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## 1JP (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea, so far I cannot find anything Online for it. Tomorrow I will be giving Sigma a call. Here's the damage.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 14, 2007)

ouch! good luck with getting a replacement.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 16, 2007)

1JP said:


> Yea, so far I cannot find anything Online for it. Tomorrow I will be giving Sigma a call. Here's the damage.



eek! how did that happen? 

Can't you use the camera without it? it's not like you really need it anyway.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 17, 2007)

Doesn't that double as a low-pass filter for Sigmas? I think it was very important. Is there a reason you needed to clean the sensor despite actually having a dust filter in place :er:


----------

